# Costa Linda Aruba Questions



## winnipiseogee (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks to this forum we have reservations for Costa Linda for thanksgiving this year.  We are heading down their with our 3 and 5 year olds and my mother in law to watch them.  

We normally go to the Surf Club but its hard to get seats near the beach (and the beach itself gets really crowded).  What's the process for reserving the beach front seats at Costa Linda?   Also what is the laundry situation like?  With little ones it seems like my wife is constantly doing laundry.  Any other thoughts/suggestions for staying with there with the kids?  We've really enjoyed the Marriott but we are equally excited about trying a new place.

Thanks


----------



## itd1sah (Sep 21, 2015)

Chickies on the beach and at the pool are not reserved.  I would expect the exception being the handicap chickie.  You show up and whatever is available is yours.  Beachfront are taken very early. You must stay at your chickie 
until 7AM if you arrive earlier. You can leave your chickie unattended for 2 hrs then the belongings are moved to the towel hut for retrieval.     

There is only one chickie per room for either pool or beach usage.  The security guard will take down your room number. 

I own weeks in October and the process seems to work very well at that time. I
do not know how it is during holiday and winter weeks. 

I believe that there is a laundry room on each floor. I think that you use 
tokens which can be purchased at the front desk.

There is a children's play area  on the beach and there is an activities center
for the children by the pool.


----------



## Pappy Mentos (Sep 21, 2015)

The biggest difference between Costa Linda and the Surf Club is the beach. Being located at the end of Eagle Beach, Costa Linda has a very large beach area. It can be a little wavy at times, but a 3 and 5 year old should have fun at the water's edge. As has been mentioned, huts and chairs are plentiful in the morning. Later in the day, you may have a little trouble finding an open spot. 

For kids, there is a pirate ship playground in the center of the beach area, near the shuffleboard court. Rafts, tubes etc. are available at no cost at the towel hut. Children's activities are also run there daily. There is a kiddie pool and the main pool with volleyball and basketball, a center spray fountain and a great deal of room for kids to swim. 

If you haven't done so, plan a trip to Philip's Animal Garden. Try to get there when they open at 9, so it's not too hot and the animals are looking for food. We always bring our own carrots and peanuts to feed the goats, camels, monkeys, horses and cattle. If the kangaroo is there, bring apples as well.


----------



## lvhmbh (Sep 22, 2015)

You'll have a great time!  The activities director is terrific with the little kids and makes sure they have fun.  There IS a laundry room on each floor.   Tokens to be purchased at front desk - can also purchase detergent.


----------



## winnipiseogee (Sep 22, 2015)

Pappy Mentos said:


> It can be a little wavy at times



Thanks for the comments all - this is incredibly helpful.  How wavy does it get?  I just want to manage my wife's expectations!

Oh and philips is one of the kids favorite things to do each year


----------



## Pappy Mentos (Sep 22, 2015)

winnipiseogee said:


> Thanks for the comments all - this is incredibly helpful.  How wavy does it get?  I just want to manage my wife's expectations!
> 
> Oh and philips is one of the kids favorite things to do each year



Unless there is a storm in the area, nothing that should give an adult any issues. On good days, the waves are at most 1-2 feet, so when it breaks at the shoreline, the water travels over the sand about 4-6 feet. On some days they may go to 3-4 feet high. I only brought it up as a 3-4 foot wave might knock over an unsuspecting three year old, but as the depth of the water is only about 2-3 feet for about 15-20 feet from the shoreline, it's not like you can get pulled out into deep water. Our kids by age three enjoyed sitting in the water at the shoreline, trying to ride the wave in. If they get a boogie board from the activities center, they'll likely spend hours doing the same thing. If you are looking for more wave action, if you are facing the ocean, go to the left past the Bucuti Resort which is next to Costa Linda. The next resort is Manchebo which sits on a bit of a point where there appear to be more waves and a bigger drop from the shoreline(although it is still only about 4 feet deep or so). Sometimes, when the tide comes in in the afternoon, tidal pools form on Manchebo's beach that the kids loved to play in.

I think you'll be very pleased with the beach at CL-the water is much clearer than by Marriott, so if you stand calmly when it's about chest high you will see fish swimming around. Most times it will be the silverfish, but occasionally there are the more colorful ones. Of course, don't be surprised to hear a splash as a pelican dives down a few feet away from you, as they can see the fish too. Don't worry-the pelicans are only after the fish. They may ride the waves a little as they eat, but won't bother anyone and will fly off if you approach them.


----------



## winnipiseogee (Sep 23, 2015)

That sounds AWESOME!  Ours kids love boogie boarding so it sounds like they will have a blast!  They also love swimming with goggles and trying to see fish so all the better 

thanks so much for all the helpful info - Can't wait for Thanksgiving now!


----------

